# Elite '09 and Short Draw.



## Non Control (Dec 30, 2007)

Look at the new cuda


----------



## doegirl (Sep 22, 2004)

Non Control said:


> Look at the new cuda


I didn't see that on the new online catalog. Must not be available yet. I'll keep an eye out for it.:wink:


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

doegirl said:


> I didn't see that on the new online catalog. Must not be available yet. I'll keep an eye out for it.:wink:


It is the replacement for the Fire. It should begin shipping within a month or two.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

doegirl,I too am a short draw archer 26 to 26.5". I have also been interested in the Elites. From what I can gather hanging out on the Elite Forum,the Cuda will be the new SD Elite bow. But they are also going to start making almost all thier bows available with the Cuda cams,which would mean I could finally get a Elite Z28 w/80lb limbs in my DL. Sorry I got a little carried away there. The Cuda Cams are supposed to be smoother than the revolution cams.


----------

